# regarding banded topknots...



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

...are they pretty much always in bands once they get to that point?

i'm oohing and aahing over Rain's gorgeous locks and I'm just wondering what the day-to-day is like with a long topknot such as his. 

Dude's TK is now to the point where it could really stand to be clipped out of his eyes, but if I'm ready to commit to growing it, then I need to just deal with this stage until I can band it, right?

Then, once it is long enough, I am assuming it requires banding pretty much all the time? 

Do tell! Thanks!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes, once it's "that" long, it will need to be banded all the time, or the dog will be completely unable to see. 

I posted this on Sugar's 52 Weeks thread, but since it's pertinent, here's what he looks like with no bands, then with.










There is a very annoying stage where it's barely long enough for bands, and keeps coming out of even devil horns, and little whispies are always sticking out, and you sort of despair...but then it gets so long that you can pop a human hair band on it easily, which I now do a lot.

As far as maintainance, I take down the topknot and carefully brush and comb through it every two or three days, minimum. Right now we seem to be experiencing some coat change issues, so I'm trying to do it more often, and since I'm not working with a show dog here, I'm okay with taking a small slicker to the occasional tangle, which are getting particularly bad on the back of his neck. I use Crown Royale spray on it. Probably once a week I carefully section and band the hair "properly," with tiny bands as in the picture; the rest of the time, it's in a couple of ponytail holders.

It's a bit of a pain, but I really like the look. To me, it's the essence of Poodle-ness. lol

--Q


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Quossum said:


> Yes, once it's "that" long, it will need to be banded all the time, or the dog will be completely unable to see.
> 
> I posted this on Sugar's 52 Weeks thread, but since it's pertinent, here's what he looks like with no bands, then with.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! I love your photos! I'm going to try and wait it out. We shall see!


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

I agree with Quossum, and Rain always has bands to keep the hair out of her eyes.

I would have shaved her TK were it not for my concern about denuding her of all her "wild hairs" (eyebrows, in particular). As it is, we are trying to get them to grow and, hopefully, be functional. These would help Rain manage the heavy underbrush in the places we frequent. I do not know if we will succeed in this experiment.

I have also noticed that Rain seems more sensitive to the sun on her back when I have her clipped short. So, since we are out in the sun a lot, there may be another benefit to leaving a substantial TK ... in lieu of a hat ~~~

Since Rain has completed her coat change, she no longer mats. I comb through the TK about once a day, use puppy (no tear) shampoo about once a week (though she often gets rinsed several times in between baths -- salty, muddy dog), and air dry.

Her hair was a little overwhelming after 30+ years of Weimaraners, but I think we are managing fairly well.

Cutie Pie Rain :


----------



## hilshaven (Sep 20, 2012)

Quossum said:


> Yes, once it's "that" long, it will need to be banded all the time, or the dog will be completely unable to see.
> 
> I posted this on Sugar's 52 Weeks thread, but since it's pertinent, here's what he looks like with no bands, then with.
> 
> ...


How long does the very annoying time last?! I am trying to grow out Winston's top knot. It is such a PAIN! It won't stay in the devil horns, but if I don't it is in his eyes and he can't see. Sigh...


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh, once it got about three inches above his eyes, I could get it to stay in bands pretty well.

I admire you for growing a topknot! I gave it a good long go, but I eventually took Sugarfoot to a typical rounded poodle head. *sob* I miss the banded topknot so much...but it was a lot of work to keep up and to keep out of his eyes.

--Q


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

I am having to learn how to band my brownies topknot right now. At the show in November it was not yet long enough to band and look right. Last week he turned 6 months old and his hair banded while I watched his breeder do it. 

My question is how do you remove the bands? Phoenix has had his band in since Saturday and I think it is time to re do it...


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Never try to remove the small latex bands. Cut them out. There are even special little scissors with a curved snipper that you can get to do the job more easily.

A lot of people get their bands (and the special scissors) from here.

I have a couple of bags of 1000's--maybe I need to try to grow Sugar's topknot again!

--Q


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank you that was the one question I forgot to ask his breeder last Saturday. I have tried to remove plain rubber bands from my hair or kids hair umm I know what a mess that can become...


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I just started to band Chagall's TK to try and grow it. He is _so _good about it, doesn't fuss a bit! I think he may last longer at than I will. I cut the bands off using a little blunted scissor. I love the look of a long TK and "bubble," I just don't know if I have the will to stick with it. The wispy hairs are such an annoyance, thankfully just to me, not him. If I get it going to the point that it's photo-worthy, I'll post some pictures. Otherwise I'll admit defeat and stay mum. (I was really forced to start banding when a poodle friend sent me a_ giant _bag of latex bands in several *colors*. I have since become_ way_ too concerned with what *color* bands to use!)


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Grin I am happy to show off my first attempt at banding Phoenix... Thank goodness for the Del Dahl book... 

banded 1-2-2014 2-57-51 AM by spindledreams, on Flickr 
shy brownie by spindledreams, on Flickr


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

I am still trying to hang in there too! The problem with Dreamers tk is that it flat, but hangs over her eyes. I trimmed it just a bit recently because of an incident involving a tree. I can give her horns but it doesn't look quite right, so I will be waiting a while longer to use the colorful bands.
Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

You have inspired me to try a banded TK on Lula!

I've been trying to decide on her next style. I love the Mohawk on her, but we're ready for a change. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hilshaven (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the support and words of encouragement! I don't feel so alone:act-up:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Just checking in...everyone still banded together trying to grow those topknots? *:becky:


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Miu Miu's hair in front of her eyes are too long but too short to band up with the rest of her topnot. She looks like a crazy lady. Lol


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Yup! This was first attempt with baby terry cloth scrunchies. He can shake them out pretty quickly because it's still short but the latex bands hold in better, which reminds me, I have to reband his tk today.

I have a PLAN, I'm trying to stick to! LOL. I want him in a full puppy cut (nearly there, tk still needs more length), then an english saddle for several months, then a continental and then ?? I may either be completely sick of managing long tk and ears and ready to chop it off or maybe won't be able to bear with parting with it and he'll be stuck with it forever. It takes a LONG time to grow!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Heres one of him a few minutes ago. Freshly banded but not before long I took him out to potty and he galloped around fast enough for the frizzes to pop out of the bands. 

Some day soon they will all stay up!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I am going to attempt it too; I have a bottle of Santa Fe (it's for horses, but it takes out tangles really well--it has silk proteins in it) and a bag of tiny horse mane elastics. I'm really good at braiding manes and tails! I do them for gymkhanas, just for fun (on horses); I do french braids and little braid buns on manes. So I'm going to attempt to band Indy's topknot. I've been growing it out for the winter into a "Slash from Guns N' Roses" rocker 'do, but it's long and completely tangle free. So I'm ready to band.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh my! Molly's TK is my despair lately.........a few months ago when we were having a mini heat wave she had MAJOR breakage of her TK, the heat played a real number on it.....her groomer said a lot of her dogs were coming in that way so at least I wasn't 'alone' LOL! We are being soooo careful, but it just doesn't want to return...... to show you, here a is a picture taken in June and then one taken this month.........so frustrated! She grows hair like weeds everywhere except the top of her head!!!!!!:afraid:


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Whenever I cut the band I tend to snip a few strands of her hair. I try to be really careful but still tend to get some caught. Does that usually happen? Will her hair start thinning out on her topnot?


----------



## hilshaven (Sep 20, 2012)

Wo is me! Lol Winston in his devil horns...


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

hilshaven said:


> Wo is me! Lol Winston in his devil horns...


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: Looking good!!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

well, since starting this thread dude's topknot has grown very long, been shaved down and now growing back out again. this picture is from today and as you can see he currently has a fro. i keep it banded most of the time right now but today i just "let it be, let it be".. i think i'm ready to trim his ears soon now that i look at this pic...











i keep daisy's pretty short all the time because her hair knots just by looking at it! lol.


----------



## hilshaven (Sep 20, 2012)

I love his hair!


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

I reband Aria topknot everyday. She is a hard player, so I have to keep up on it and make sure she doesn't tear cost out of it. I usually band down her neck and back further, but these are one of my most recent pictures of her right after her weekly bath. After I band, I then take a soft scrunchie and put the band sections in a pony tail on top of her head to keep it from hanging down in her face. One of which she is currently supporting her Seahawks with. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Here is a funny one from about a year ago when her groomer put her in a modified HCC - she got a little band happy....


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Minnie said:


> Here is a funny one from about a year ago when her groomer put her in a modified HCC - she got a little *band happy*....


Band happy, I like that!







Your little girl looked adorable in that cut.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Chagall's mom said:


> Band happy, I like that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah thank you :-D - loved the look but the upkeep was a ton of work even on a small toy. Really gave me a new appreciation for what those that show must go through!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Progress! But arrgh, those stragglers are still poking out!* :argh:


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

No bands in the tk for us yet. I have the rainbow bands ready to be put in her hair, but we are not quite there yet. I will have to post pics anyway when I get a good one.. Her tk is now 2 1/3", which Is alot considering that in november it was 1/2". I think a few more weeks and we will do it. I dothink she might look a little funky with her ears 1/4" long and a banded tk, but who cares.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

No band








10 months old.


----------



## Chibi (Jan 4, 2014)

*ItzaClip*, how majestic is your Noodle!!! And thanks for the pictures, they're really helpful. Im also going to start banding my mpoos topknot, but being the wild little thing she is, its going to take a while for her to get used to the whole thing...


----------

